# My car of the day, Rolls - Royce 4x4



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

For the first time Rolls - Royce are breaking with tradition and will be building their first 4x4 after talks between Rolls - Royce and parent company BMW and 2017 is the remoured year for production and leaked images of an artist rendering of how it could look like are doing the rounds at the moment. Very wealthy existing Rolls - Royce owners and customers have contacted the company urging Rolls - Royce to produce the 4x4 and thay now have their wish. The new 4x4 will likely become a global flagship model and some people would argue that Bently, Rolls - Royce's main competitor recently announced it would launch it's own 4x4 luxury SUV, the Bentayga later this year which led to Rolls - Royce making the dicision to make their own SUV. Rolls - Royce won't be drawn on price but the cars sheer size and price of it's other models means that it's new SUV could start at £250,00 to £280,000. The engine for such a vehicle is likely to be a redeveloped version of the Phantom's 6.8 litre V12 with plans also for a plug in hybrid model. But the question is, will a 4x4 Rolls - Royce atract a new breed of customer?

Like it?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Worst looking car i`ve ever seen......sick bag at the ready..


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

That's horrid.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They'll never make that, hopefully.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm sorry if this offends anyone as it's not intended to, but Rolls Royce have really catered for the Arabs on this! 

It's disgustingly horrible and the Arabs will love it! 

I know this sounds racist, but it's not meant to... I just haven't a way to say it in any other way.


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

That is just wrong


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Im guessing this is a render right? Because I honestly dont think itll look as bad as that! It wouldnt be difficult to make something that looks better than this because this looks horrible as it is!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's hideous.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

think they could have done better


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

20vKarlos said:


> I'm sorry if this offends anyone as it's not intended to, but Rolls Royce have really catered for the Arabs on this!
> 
> It's disgustingly horrible and the Arabs will love it!
> 
> I know this sounds racist, but it's not meant to... I just haven't a way to say it in any other way.


I don't think its racist, the Chinese will probably love it too.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

is this a joke?


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Footballer,rapper,Arab prince? Be on their drives as a soon as they can get one! No doubt wrapped in cammo carbon fibre too


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just no!!!


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

An obscenity, I have always branded the Porsche Cayenne the most irrelevant car made, this tops that by a massive margin (oh and I guess the Bentley 4 x 4 moves the Porsche into 3rd place looking almost sensible!)

Sadly as already said it will sell to those who have tons of money and no taste


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

An atrocity


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

All of a sudden a Porsche Panamera looks a beautiful car


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> All of a sudden a Porsche Panamera looks a beautiful car


Whoa whoa whoa, let's not say anything we can't take back


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Crafoo said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, let's not say anything we can't take back


Compared to that.........car.........the panamera is a beautiful car. Okay it is no LaFerrari, or even something like a pagoda SL merc but that rolls is fugly beyond belief.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I still don't know if I'd use the word beautiful, not offensive (in comparison) would be maybe acceptable


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice influence BMW is having over the design of Rolls Royce :doublesho


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

*****   

And the Fugly Oscar goes too... ^ ^ ^:doublesho

No No and thrice oh please God NO!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

With some seriousness, surely this could be the downfall of RRoyce - again?

and lets face it, no amount of Menzerna is going to put a shine a tiird Like that!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Chillax it's just an artist's impression....a very poor artist with no car design skills or probably knowledge of car packaging or regulations.:thumb:

Hopefully the real thing will be lovely...or at least less hideous.



20vKarlos said:


> I'm sorry if this offends anyone as it's not intended to, but Rolls Royce have really catered for the Arabs on this!
> 
> It's disgustingly horrible and the Arabs will love it!
> 
> I know this sounds racist, but it's not meant to... I just haven't a way to say it in any other way.


Not racist at all....companies cater to their customers, a quick wander around Abu Dhabi, Dubai, Qatar and KSA (although I've not been to KSA yet)you'll realise why they would cater to their needs/desires/tastes. And be thankful for it, without the Middle East buying RR no doubt they would be out of business long ago.....probably shortly after the Sultan of Brunei stopped almost single-handedly propping the company up!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

This is probably closer to the mark of what it will look like









Extremely strong business case for this, most owners of new RR's cars have them as their 6th / 7th vehicle - I doubt very few won't have a big SUV as part of their fleet so one of these would sit very comfortably with them


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it starts off ok but by the time you get to the rear it's like they just couldn't be bothered designing it anymore and just gave up!

On another note, perhaps it's slight too 'stereotypical Rolls' in respect of the styling. The Phantom's been out ages and they need to start modernising the styling a bit more IMO.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

and people said the Bentley 4x4 was wrong! much better looking than this effort!:doublesho


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh dear lord :doublesho


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Must try harder..........


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Somewhere there is a gaggle of footballler's wives going faint. The designers of such a hateful carbunkle should be shot at dawn and refused the blindfold.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Luckily those are just artist's impressions of the car. I highly doubt Rolls Royce would make anything quite like that.

Here is Auto Express' attempt. Their impression looks more like a Audi Allroad fused in with a Phantom.










I bet RR are going nuts at people making them look bad.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Blimey :doublesho

Yuk!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Jesus, what a foul looking thing.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh dear, looks like a Phantom that's been rear ended lol

Sutty.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Some businesses should just stick to what they're good at.

That is f'ugly


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Ooooo Yuk.

I honestly thought it was some sort of Cadillac at first glance.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

MY GOD thats gross!!! therefore,,,,how many have been ordered by Wayne Rooney & co?????


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

That is ugly,end off


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Doesn't look right.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

That looks horrendous.

Rather than a 4x4, I can see a nice luxurious estate car perhaps......


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Doesn't look right.


and the award for understatement of the year goes to ....! :lol::lol:

:thumb: Brilliant VW Fan!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks like the consequences of a drunken one night stand between a Kia Soul and a Vauxhall Signum.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Shocker end of.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi SoulBoy68 - is this the first thread you have done where NO ONE likes it?

:thumb: :thumb: 

Ben


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> Hi SoulBoy68 - is this the first thread you have done where NO ONE likes it?
> 
> :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> Ben


Funny you should say that Ben, I was thinking exactly the same, it has to be a first. I had a look at all the previous car of the day threads and I think this is a record. I am sure today's car of the thread won't be as bad. I think todays car will get mixed opinions and analysis from members. :thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I better go take a look! :thumb:

Good fun as always SoulBoy68!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SBM said:


> I better go take a look! :thumb:
> 
> Good fun as always SoulBoy68!


Thanks for your kind words Ben.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Looks like someone at RR found Mini's binned concept and tried unsuccessfully to adopt RR front on it. pmsl What a effing fugly car but I can see idiots with no taste will buy it...coz it's RR innit?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

If it was animal, let's face it, it would be put down


----------

